# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services >  Invite and dm in telegram

## artem0000007

*Invite/DM by usernames/numbers/id.
Any quantity**

Contact us here:
TG: Telegram: Contact @Tele_invite @Tele_garant)
Whatsapp: +4915788833663
Viber: +4915788833663


Payment Methods
Crypto, Paypal or Credit Card.*

----------

